# 700r4 tranny in a 67 goat



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone put a 700r4 tranny in there 67 gto. I know shiftworks has components to use to keep your his and hers shifter. Is this a straight bolt in or will I have to cut into the tunnel or get a custom driveshaft. Any info appreciated..

Mike


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mike, You will need an adapter plate to mount the tranny to the engine block and some other things.....A 200r4 is an easier conversion. I have a book that I can look up the other things for the 700 conversion, and will post tomorrow. I am thinking of doing the same to my 67. Eric


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

yes you will have to get the driveshaft shorted. we have a b&m mega shifter we had in a 67 lemans. you may have to drill the frame 1 extra hole on each rail when you move the cross member back. you may have to shorten the mounting tab for the trans mount and slot the bolt hole or holes depending on which you use. also make sure you have a quaility tv cable mounting point, and the tv cable is adjusted perfectly as it controls pressure not just kit downs.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

not too high jack your post. we have hade many 700r4's over the years. make sure you have the corvette servo upgrade. get one from 1987 or newer. do not use a 4.3 convertor for extra stall. do not get a reman v-8 convertor . buy a new convertor. do not install a shift kit. get the transpack, soo much better. if this is for a cruiser get the convertor lockup kit that uses a vacum switch to lock the convertor. if this is a drag car kit the trans built with no lockup convertor. if you get a trans from a g20 olds diesl van it should have the pontiac bolt patteren for the block. . it should also have the mechanical speedo connection instead of the pulse type. 700r4 from vettes and camaro have the wrong tailshaft.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a great upgrade, it lets you run your 3.73s at 2K cruise. There is a TCI adapter here, $59.95!!!
TCI Auto: Chevy Engine Adapter to BOP Transmission
As long as the torque of the Poncho won't kill the 700R4, I know the BBC doesn't like the 700R4-too much torque. I am sure as long as the trans is well built and you are just cruising, the tranny will last forever. But, alot of the Lemans and GTOs came with turbo 350s and 10 bolts, so it should be fine.
I want to do the same swap in my 70 Lemans.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

auburnconsulting said:


> . 700r4 from vettes and camaro have the wrong tailshaft.


Why? Too long/short? Wrong splines?
Any info helps, thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> This is a great upgrade, it lets you run your 3.73s at 2K cruise. There is a TCI adapter here, $59.95!!!
> TCI Auto: Chevy Engine Adapter to BOP Transmission
> As long as the torque of the Poncho won't kill the 700R4, I know the BBC doesn't like the 700R4-too much torque. I am sure as long as the trans is well built and you are just cruising, the tranny will last forever. But, alot of the Lemans and GTOs came with turbo 350s and 10 bolts, so it should be fine.
> I want to do the same swap in my 70 Lemans.



I was under the impression the GTOs had either the power glide or the turbo 400 and Turbo 350s were in the LeMans and Tempests.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, you are under the right impression. GTO's (at least the '64 thru '73's never had a turbo 350. Just the 2-speed superturbine 300 (powerglide) from '64-'66, and the M40 (turbo 400) from '67--'73. If a trans won't stand up to a big block Chev, it won't be able to handle a Pontiac any better...Pontiacs have more torque in most cases. It sounds like Auburnconsulting has been through all of this, and his advice sounds good to me! Or, you could spend $2500 and put a Gearvendors overdrive on the back of your 400. They work great, and are bulletproof.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Im am up for any other suggestions. I want to keep my his&her shifter and dont want to cut the tunnel up. Whatever goes in has to be strong because I like to put my foot in it regularly. I want to run a 390 or 411 gear but not w/ a 3 speed..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Gearvendors will require no crossmember relocation, and no cutting of your floor. Nop shifter mods, either, since you'll be using your stock turbo 400. They can handle up to 1000 horsepower, they claim. The only drawback is cost. You will have to shorten the driveshaft.


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Just some advice from seeing the 700 transadapters...JUNK.. They push the converter away from the pump causing early pump failure, and some have bolt heads that push against your Freeze plugs on the back of the motor. Go with a 2004r or Gear vendors is cherry if you have the money.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I believe I will be going with the gearvendors. Its alot of money but It seems to be the way to go..thanks all


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Rukee, you are under the right impression. GTO's (at least the '64 thru '73's never had a turbo 350. Just the 2-speed superturbine 300 (powerglide) from '64-'66, and the M40 (turbo 400) from '67--'73. If a trans won't stand up to a big block Chev, it won't be able to handle a Pontiac any better...Pontiacs have more torque in most cases. It sounds like Auburnconsulting has been through all of this, and his advice sounds good to me! Or, you could spend $2500 and put a Gearvendors overdrive on the back of your 400. They work great, and are bulletproof.


dude some 454 cars came with powerglides and thay heldup unless you raced all the time and even today thay can be built to handle well over 600 horse power


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Rukee, you are under the right impression. GTO's (at least the '64 thru '73's never had a turbo 350. Just the 2-speed superturbine 300 (powerglide) from '64-'66, and the M40 (turbo 400) from '67--'73. If a trans won't stand up to a big block Chev, it won't be able to handle a Pontiac any better...Pontiacs have more torque in most cases. It sounds like Auburnconsulting has been through all of this, and his advice sounds good to me! Or, you could spend $2500 and put a Gearvendors overdrive on the back of your 400. They work great, and are bulletproof.


man the super turbine 300 and the powerglide are not the same transmission, thay ae diffrent are are not even designed the same so calling a st 300 thin going (powerglide) is misleading and incorrect, a poweglind is a chevy built 2 speed while the st 300 is a buick built unit but alot of books sale parts for a poweglide thinking that if its a gm car in the 60's that has a 2 speed its a powerglide but not true some buicks and pontiacs from 64-69 used the st 300


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

by the way can anyone tell me how many more miles per gallon you get with a overdrive?


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

jetstang the tailshaft is wrong from the vette or firebird for the trans mount.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

teamwoody if you have the turbo 400 get the gearvenders you will not be disappointed. if you get the upgraded automatic unit you will not have to cut the floor. the standard unit you have to cut a hole in floor floor for the shifter rod. you can build a 200r4 for the car and it will have the correct bolt pattern. you can also have the 700r4 in the proper bolt pattern. we have grenaded all types of transmissions, ford c4, chevy th400 and th350, pontiac turbine 300, buick/chevy glide and dodge 727 . if you have a powerglide or th350 get the 700r4 built for you needs. tci has a new valve body that automacticly adjusts your tv cable for line pressure so tv adjustment is not as crictial. we have not tried this yet. thinking about it for our 84 blazer with 44's on it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been told by various transmission men that a 200r4 can be built to take 700HP if needed....it also is a 'cleaner install'....you gotta put the right stuff into the tranny. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

danthepontiacman said:


> dude some 454 cars came with powerglides and thay heldup unless you raced all the time and even today thay can be built to handle well over 600 horse power


Chevrolet NEVER put a powerglide behind a 454.......ever. The PG was all but dead by the time a 454 was available. They did put PG's behind the 325, 350 hp 396 for a few years in the mid to late 60's before the TH400 became the standard auto trans for all big block applications. 

And, yes, the PG can be built to withstand most healthy street engines, but that still wouldn't address Teamwoodies concern of lower rpm for cruising with deep gears for performance. He would still need an overdrive.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The coolest power glide converssion I've seen had no torque converter, the kick down lever was connected to the clutch pedal and controled the line pressure. Press the clutch and in the valve body the fluid pressure was deverted back to the pan, let off the pedal and dirrect drive!


----------

